# Fall 2014 Memory Lane Swap Meet, October 23-25



## sm2501 (Oct 10, 2014)

Memory Lane's Fall Swap meet is October 23-25, 2014. 24516 Third Street, Grand Rapids, OH 43522 (419) 832-3040. Usually a good meet and the last one of the season. Always a lot of fun.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 10, 2014)

*2014 memory lane swap meet*

i will be there. also got to no a guy buy buying a bike from him in the spring be come good friends. so hes going with me for the first time to memory lane .hes looking to buy. same with me . its all ways a good time at memory lane   from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 10, 2014)

*memory lane fall swap meet*

whats every body going to bring to memory lane i think i am going to bring the massey 1928 bike and may be some more bikes .


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 18, 2014)

*memory lane fall swap meet*

ordered some parts for friend friday from lisa from memory lane .i asked lisa if they had any foxs grips left she said thy only have 3 pair left they had got from mr foxs daughter glass jeweled champion .60.00 a pair note!!!! each pair is one green and one red .it will not be long to memory lane lets see what your bringing. from bicycle larry


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 18, 2014)

The forecast is for some good weather 63 degrees partly sunny/cloudy. 0 to 10 percent chance of rain.
I'll be there with a truck and trailer load just gotta figure out what to bring.


----------



## Jimmy V (Oct 19, 2014)

I have never been to the fall meet.  I was thinking of coming on Thursday but was wondering if Friday might be more well attended? 
  I know that in the Spring it's hopping both days..  I had thought that maybe by being there Thursday and being an early bird that could be better, but not if most people are coming Friday?  I'd be open to the thoughts of all of you veterans of MLC..  It looks like the official start day listed by MLC is Friday.  I might risk someone carrying off my parts if I don't get there until Friday LOL.. It's a major decision you know..  Thanks.. 

  Jim.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 20, 2014)

*2014 memory lane swap meet*

both days are well attended. i have even come on a wednesday all readly a lot of venders there .remember thy come from all over i come in from ontario canada its allways a good time .  from bicycle larry


----------



## Duck (Oct 20, 2014)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 20, 2014)

Jimmy V said:


> I have never been to the fall meet.  I was thinking of coming on Thursday but was wondering if Friday might be more well attended?
> I know that in the Spring it's hopping both days..  I had thought that maybe by being there Thursday and being an early bird that could be better, but not if most people are coming Friday?  I'd be open to the thoughts of all of you veterans of MLC..  It looks like the official start day listed by MLC is Friday.  I might risk someone carrying off my parts if I don't get there until Friday LOL.. It's a major decision you know..  Thanks..
> 
> Jim.




Wed through Saturday.  Ya never know,  ya know?


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 20, 2014)

Duck said:


> Wondering if someone would be kind enough to give directions? I'd be southbound from mid- MI, on I-75.




Google maps directions from Toledo.
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Tol...9358b556a7fbd1!2m2!1d-83.8748921!2d41.4088416


----------



## Jimmy V (Oct 20, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Wed through Saturday.  Ya never know,  ya know?




 LOL..Thanks for the responses.. It's always good to be at MLC anyways.  

   Jim.


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 21, 2014)

I hope to be there. It will be my first swap.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 22, 2014)

*massey bicycle going to memory lane*

bicycle deal fell throw so i done it up for memory lane swap meet heading out to morrow good old riding bike its for sale a gain 400.00 takes it !!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2014)

If you are going the the show, make an effort to check out this place. Best food in Waterville.


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2014)

????????????   How about some photos, and a report on the show for those of us that couldn't go?


----------



## Butch (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry no photos, but awesome meet with lots of vendors bringing lots of cool bikes and parts. Weather has been great so far, a bit chilly Thursday morning, but at least has been dry. Found all the parts I needed for a build I'm working on. A few were pulling out mid Afternoon today but a few also arrived about the same time.


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2014)

*Sheesh!*

someone had to have a camera!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2014)

*2014 memory lane swap meet fall one*

here is some pictures of memory lane .just got back to ont. canada had a good time igot a lot of parts from memorylane and out side venders also took 2 bikes home with me a 53 boys monark and a boys roadmaster . from bicycle larry


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2014)

*Thanks*

for the fix!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2014)

*fall swap meet*

meet scott at memorylane also jim and tom hern .also don . and grumpy jim got some real nice hub caps from grumply jim thanks .i really do not no why they call him that !!! him and i get a long good !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2014)

*fall memory lane*

here is some more pictures from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2014)

*memory lane fall swap meet*

here is the last of them any body else got any .from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2014)

bicycle larry said:


> here is some pictures of memory lane .just got back to ont. canada had a good time igot a lot of parts from memorylane and out side venders also took 2 bikes home with me a 53 boys monark and a boys roadmaster . from bicycle larry




Thanks for the photos!


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2014)

Great shots Larry, almost like being there (Well not quite ). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 25, 2014)

Sorry i missed the show.
Wish i could have made it.
Thanks for the pics.
Sounds like it was great weather.


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 25, 2014)

*Memory lane fall*

This was a great show.close to a spring show it was packed.i sold out and picked up something for a winter project 

 needs some repairs but original,it was national blue and the right 37 fork.


----------



## bike (Oct 25, 2014)

*sexy lines ^^^^ Huffman*



Oldnut said:


> This was a great show.close to a spring show it was packed.i sold out and picked up something for a winter project ...needs some repairs but original,it was national blue and the right 37 fork.




I used to have one like it -firestone though -had it on the wall as is- a few of us used to use it as boot in trade deals till it finally left the circle.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 25, 2014)

*memory lane fall swap meet*

picked this up at memorylane here we go again a nother one to do!!! lets see some more bikes that was picked up at memory lane  from bicycle larry


----------



## koolbikes (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's a couple from Friday, Great turnout, most vendors I've seen in a while for the Fall Meet.
Saturday wasn't as many vendors, beautiful weather. Sat. morning a Gentleman from Columbus, OH had a van load of stuff from a closed bike shop, good finds.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 26, 2014)

*Mlc*

Thanks for the pics!
Sure does look like a good turnout!
And great weather too!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 26, 2014)

*fall swap meet*

thanks for the pictures koolbikes good to see some else got some differant shots of the show. from bicycle larry


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Oct 26, 2014)

That's me in the green van with all the junk on the roof!  Bought the rig on Monday, drove to memory lane on tuesday and Wednesday. Bought the rack on craigslist in Thursday. Drove to he Eden show on Friday, swapped Saturday bought a 14 foot trailer in Raliegh on Sunday then back to brooklyn on Monday! Tour de Swap!


----------



## BikeSup (Oct 28, 2014)

bicycle larry said:


> picked this up at memorylane here we go again a nother one to do!!! lets see some more bikes that was picked up at memory lane  from bicycle larry




Nice to meet you at Memory Lane, Larry! Had a great time for my first ML event.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 30, 2014)

*memory lane fall swap meet*

good to meet you two will you be to the one in spring . i will be there!! from bicycle larry


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 31, 2014)

bicycle larry said:


> here is some pictures of memory lane .just got back to ont. canada had a good time igot a lot of parts from memorylane and out side venders also took 2 bikes home with me a 53 boys monark and a boys roadmaster . from bicycle larry




I was there Friday set up with an old blue and white Chevy pickup, got more compliments and questions about the truck than any bicycles! You can see the tail end in one of your pictures. That elgin motorbike leaning against that truck came home with me!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 31, 2014)

*memory lane fall swap meet*

ya that truck was a real eye catcher .super nice chevy .i had my eye on the elgin two .good to see you got it .i got some good buys on parts and two bikes i took home .  from bicycle larry


----------

